# Lambrusco



## Chateau Joe (May 14, 2011)

Ok I have this carboy of Lambrusco that was made from a pail of Italian juice and its almost done and ready for bottling. Here is my question, has anyone ever drank a lambrusco in or from Italy? I cannot believe that all Lambruscos are like a sweet Riuniti? My wine was not oaked and right now its a tasty soft red and I kinda like it the way it is. But I would really like to make this wine as true to what it should be. Are all Lambruscos a little sweet?


----------



## closetwine (May 14, 2011)

First off IMO, if you like it leave it... this is you're unique masterpiece, not a commercial wine.

All that I have tried (not that many) are a little sweet, again IMO.


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2011)

Yes, any lambrusco that I have drank has been sweet but like Closetwine has said, make it the way you want it. Please do not try to make a wine how you think it should be made. We all make our wines the way that we like them and that is what you need to do.


----------



## hoffman13954 (May 14, 2011)

Joe,
My favorite wine is Lambrusco. I am new to wine making but I have drank Lambrusco off and on for years. I prefer the Canei to the Riuniti. It is a little dryer Lambrusco. I made a batch of Lambrusco from concentrate many years ago and left it ferment down to around .994. My brother, my wife and I checked it before bottling and got buzzed up tasting. We decided not to back sweeten it and it turned out excellent. I had someone tell me that it was the best wine they have ever tasted. I plan on doing another batch in the fall. Try a bottle of Canei. It is a lot cheaper than Riuniti. 

Good Luck,


----------



## SBWs (May 15, 2011)

There is Amabile (slightly sweet) Lambrusco, Dolce (sweet) Lambrusco and Secco (dry) Lambrusco. I have 6 gallons from a juice pail I'm trying different things with. I have 2 gallons at about a S.G. of 1.004, for me I like it slightly sweet and that seems about right. Anything over that seems to be to sweet to me. I mixed one gallon with 1/2 gallon of blackberry and I like that one the best so far. It is only 8 months old so I'm waiting before doing anything to the other 3 gallons. I have it in a 3 gallon carboy aging. This is my first real try at juice pails and I'm thinking it's not a bad way to go. That and the fact I got this pail from my LHBS as a leftover from a order for $40 didn't hurt.


----------



## Loren (May 15, 2011)

Labrusco is my wifes favorite wine. I make mine from Sun Cal concentrate and sweeten to about 1.010. When we were buying it, we bought Cella brand, it is from Italy and is slightly sparkling. About the same price as Reunite. Loren


----------



## chrisc (Jun 2, 2012)

where can i order some concentrate on a tightish budget the best price i have seen for the kits is 270 ish up and lower depending on your choice but no Lambrusco i really like this type of wine my one of choice is dolce if that helps at all i live in oz


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2012)

Wait until the California juice is available by the pail in late summer. It is about $50 for a six gallon pail.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 2, 2012)

chrisc said:


> where can i order some concentrate on a tightish budget the best price i have seen for the kits is 270 ish up and lower depending on your choice but no Lambrusco i really like this type of wine my one of choice is dolce if that helps at all i live in oz


 
Wow! You live in Oz? Can you say hi to the Wizard for me? 

Find someone local who sells pails of juice. In late fall you can get one from Italy like I did. It cost me about $90.


----------



## Edward Sacco (Jun 2, 2012)

My wife and I are sitting out having pizza and Lambrusco from a bucket of juice from Italy 2011. It's great , a little frezanti who h is as it should be. I sweetened it up just a bit. It will be our summer red drank chilled. I paid less than $50 a bucket and will do 3 this fall! Delish!!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 3, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Wait until the California juice is available by the pail in late summer. It is about $50 for a six gallon pail.



do u know how long that is sorry its winter hear so bit hard to get a gadge on the seasons in a different rejoin and do you have a website for me to look up be much appreciated

and i will lol obviously mean Australia good joke but ill have a look into it but i have a feeling ill be waiting for a long time as its winter


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

chrisc said:


> do u know how long that is sorry its winter hear so bit hard to get a gadge on the seasons in a different rejoin and do you have a website for me to look up be much appreciated
> 
> and i will lol obviously mean Australia good joke but ill have a look into it but i have a feeling ill be waiting for a long time as its winter


 
Im not sure who ships juice pails to Austrailia but your country makes great wines. See if you can locate a winery that will sell you juice. We have a few here in New York that I buy juice from.


----------



## chrisc (Jan 18, 2013)

might have a look around for the grapes sorry been away been flat out with my last job was working 7 days 12 to 15 hours a day anyone know quantity's to use or a mix they have tryed
i like the dollas type of Lambrusco would be doing about 5 gallon batch to start with


----------

